# Is it just me or are people in relationships getting dumber?



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lol nice title eh?

Lately all the people at my school have been really ,errmmmm, stupid in relationships. They come up to me and ask me what they should do and cry and blah blah blah (I swear i'm like the 9th grade counseler or something lol). My one friend, well best friend lol, tells me all her problems and all that junk and lately she's been having issues with her boyfriend. He lies to her all the time, says he'll be there to give her a ride home, and doesn't show up so she has to walk to her house, which takes her an hour to get to. SO she gets all mad and starts crying, throws th necklace on the ground he gave to her, and practicaly says screw it. She's, in exact words, says " He's not good for me, i'm not going to stay with him if he treats me like this" And i'm like good, he doesn't really deserveto be with you if that's how he thinks you should be treated and i'm all happy for her and stuff. The next day she walks in school with her arm around him and they're all laughing, I was like didn't you just hate him yesterday? She says yeah but now were together, and she proceeds to say I wouldn't understand because i'm a guy..pssshhh ok then.

Lately everybody is like that i'm im like see why I Hate being in relationships?!? They say they're gonna leave or they treat me bad i'd be like K bye! I wouldn't sit around and wait and break up and get back together 5692 times.

Ah well, long story but kinda on a rant right now. A lot of things happened today and i'm like hyper and stuff so...

lol


----------



## BayleesFishees (Jan 26, 2006)

Well it goes to show.....some things never change. Glad I don't have those problems anymore.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Umm how come i felt like the way i felt after watching Napoleon Dynamite after reading that? :lol:


Just come to fish chat bro, only problems there is how come my beer glass keeps showing up empty :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Let me explain it to you this way.

There was only a finite amount of common sense put upon this earth. With more people being born and more people living longer means there are more people on this planet every day. 
Now comes the twist. Since there is a finite amount of common sense that means that it gets diluted to give everyone a little bit of common sense. Leaving each person with less common sense than in the past. Personally, I know that I got a full dose because I can tell how far from full everyone else is with there serving. The more full your serving is the more you can tell how much everyone else is lacking.
SO in short be glad you recognize they are not "full". It means you got a more complete serving.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Never heard it explained like that Doc, but I can't fault the logic!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lmao oooh I feel special now lol.

It's just well, I think people don't think lately lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

lol, nicely said fish_doc.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Quit hogging the common sense Fish_Doc.

I manage a local Pizza shop and just last week I had one of my employees call me up to the register to change a price code to include a business discount for a customer at the counter. I was just entering the price when the employee asked "Why is there a mouse trap in the back?" Right infront of the customer! :chair: I just finished the price and walked straight to the back as if I didn't hear anything.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

kids in highschool need to not take relationships so seriously. the chances of someone growing up and marrying the person they dated in highschool is almost nothing. and that is what dating is for. meeting different people until you find the one you want to marry.

i think kids need to just hang out and have fun in highschool. go hang out with a guy, talk, be friends, maybe a kiss or something, but just don't go nuts every time he doesn't do what he says he will, because boys in highschool are immature little snots.

its a fact that girls mature faster and earlier than boys, both physically, and emotionally. so any guy they date in highschool is going to be a jeuvenile, booger-flinging, irresponsible little SOB. so no relationship in high school should ever be taken seriously.

this is part of the reason i never dated in HS, and why when i did start dating, it wasn't anyone FROM my HS. i hated all the guys in my school. i was not interested in a SINGLE ONE. that may be why i am 20 and married to a 34 year old. because i am quite mature for my age, and he's still a little immature


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> kids in highschool need to not take relationships so seriously. the chances of someone growing up and marrying the person they dated in highschool is almost nothing. and that is what dating is for. meeting different people until you find the one you want to marry.


Rocka you know what ur talking about!!! We think the same way. I think the main reason why girls stay with bad guys (vise versa) in HS is b/c they are still trying to find themselves....Someone told me once that if you dont stand for something, then you'll fall for anything.......and thats what these kids are doing.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> because boys in highschool are immature little snots.


Why thank you.:-? 

But really, a lot of the guys in our grade are really immature. Most people in my grade think i'm mature though (claps for me!) but that's mainly because I don't talk, laugh, or smile much at all lol. I do have my times when I get into a good mood (sadly rarely for me) and get a little hyper and act goofy, but like said it's rarely. I hate high school relationships...period. No one knows what the heck they want and are either in it to feel "normal" or to make someone else mad. Or they are total sl....umm i'm not gunna finish that lol.

Ah well, enough out of me for right now lol.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

what....sluts? gotta love em


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi flaminghot.

When I was in your position (back in HS with drama all around me), I really didn't let any of that bother me. To tell you the truth, I may've came off as 'cold' or insensitive to my friends..... but I didn't care. 
Now, I have graduated college and I'm working in molecular genetics. Had I given in to the drama of HS, I prob wouldn't have even made it past 1st year of college, let alone a graduated in genetics. Drama and issues are EVERYWHERE in HS. Sometimes its best to not 'give a damn' about it and focus on what takes you somewhere in life.


----------



## BayleesFishees (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it all goes back to something I said to a friend the other day. The pre-frontal cortex (I can't believe I am saying this) is the part of your brain that helps you think rationally(to keep it in simple terms).

Most people's pre-frontal cortex is not fully developed until the age of 24. That is why teenagers(mostly) and young adults do things without thinking.

High school is supposed to be fun, but too many kids put too much worth in silly stuff that won't make a bit of difference years from now. The trick is to have as much fun as you can to make the regret years a little easier to cope with. No relationships are that serious in highschool no matter how much worth is put into them, and not too many highschool sweethearts are a successful married couple.

So just have fun, hang out, and try not to do anything really stuipid that will effect the rest of your life. Don't try so hard to find love, just concentrate on the important things like your family and a future. When you are least looking for love, it not only hits you, but it usually hits in pairs....then you have another problem of "now who do I choose."

Moral of the story, don't sweat the small stuff and don't put much stock in relationships until college or after.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

You hit the point right on the nail!!!


----------

